# Mineral blocks vs. loose minerals



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

I usually give my herd mineral blocks...I usually cut them up in smaller chunks to make the blocks easier for the goats to eat. I bought a bag of loose minerals and gave to them today and they didn't really seem to care for the loose minerals...just thought it would be a little easier than to have to chunk up the blocks...but NOOOOOOOOOO they didn't really care for them. I wonder if I can mix it in with their feed or just continue to offer it by itself and hope they acquire a taste for it???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes...You can mix a little bit with their feed....to let them get the taste for it...

What kind did you get?


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

It's Stockade 4 loose mineral supplement. I will mix it in with feed then...is it safe for them to have every day?


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

You may need to remove the blocks completely and then give them some time to get use to the other minerals...Never heard of those minerals before....
But I use Right Now Onyx mineral....I use to use the cruddy stuff from Rural King (Not the Manna Pro Although I did try that and the girls wouldn't eat them after wasting a bag I decided no need to waste money on it since they weren't going to eat it) When I switched to the onyx mineral it did take them a week or two before they really took to it and now they love the stuff. And I love how they are doing on that mineral! I finally found something that works great for my herd.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

It's funny you read everywhere that goats should have loose mineral....... yet they make these goat blocks......... Put one out and the goats will choose the block over loose minerals......whats up with that?.......If the loose is so much better than the block why is it that goats will eat more of the block than the loose?.........Personally we keep both out, I don't want to deprive them of anything they think they may need. The blocks get devoured we don't cut them up or anything they just come along and scrape their bottom teeth on it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mine wouldnt even touch a block -- but it took them a couple days to realize what the loose minerals were and at times they dont even eat them and I have to dump it out and replace it. But at other times they go through cups a day! its crazy

I would mix a bit into their feed and then leave it out free choice for a week or two and see if they acquire a taste for it


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

My goats are like yours. They won't touch the blocks besides I have always read that loose mineral is better because its easier for them to eat... *shrugs* the loose mineral works best here for my herd.


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the input...I will continue to put some out for a week or so to see if they decide to like it...if not I will go back to the blocks because I know they liked those. I appreciate everybodys help!! And on another note...every time I tell people I have goats...the phrase "goats will eat anything" always seems to come up in the conversation...boy if these people only knew how picky some goats are that phrase would never come out of their mouth!!! LOL!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe put it in their feed here and there...until they get the taste.... 

Also ...another idea is...just to let them know it is there...sprinkle a tiny bit of grain over the loose salt and minerals.... sometimes.... that works.....don't put alot in it...just enough to capture their interest.... :wink:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

People saying goats eat everything is so annoying! My goat are such picky eaters! If they don't have top quality hay, they will turn their noses up to it and walk off like I'm trying to kill them or something! Lol they went from 5th cutting alfalfa to 4th cutting alfalfa...silly goats prefer the 5th cutting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is annoying....I agree.... :hi5: 


I also agree... that goats can be so picky....and mine sometimes do the sniff and walk off thing to me too...I just tell them OK... starve then.....but first... I smell it and look at it to make sure... there isn't any mold...or something off about it....if there isn't.... I leave it and they eventually ...give in and eat it....by the end of the day.. :wink:


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Mine wont eat loose minerals either,i think they might if i deprived them for awhile.I just buy the Dumor goat block from TSC,it is not as hard as the brown salt blocks or regular salt blocks.They can actually bite off chunks of it and chew it.It has alot of soy and molasses in it and it doe not compact as tight.They love it and i have never had any problems with them on it,cept they east it too fast for me.Next time your in a TSC check them out and try one.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm having trouble finding the Onyx Mineral. Can I order it online anywhere?


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

tracyqh said:


> I'm having trouble finding the Onyx Mineral. Can I order it online anywhere?


Im not sure about that...

Do you have any places that carry Cargill's products? If so, ask them if they can order the mineral for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'm having trouble finding the Onyx Mineral. Can I order it online anywhere?


 Maybe this will help answer that...

viewtopic.php?f=47&t=16105&p=235642&hilit=Onyx+Mineral#p235642


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Around here the only Goat BLOCK I have ever seen is like a black one that is a pressed block, and it is not a hard one like a Salt block for horses or cattle. 

Just leave it out, they will eat it when they need it. They are very smart animals and my goats are VERY picky also, it is really annoying at times.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

The goat block we use is goat builder block from ragland. It has AC in it and we also use their loose mineral, just to have it there if they feel like they need it. The block gets used more, but at times they do get going on the loose too. I just like having the option out there for them.


----------



## Earthdriven (Jan 27, 2013)

Does every one here have goat pets? Or Dairy goats? Maybe raising them for meat?

We will be using our goats for dairy production. I understand that some vitamins and minerals are excreted in the milk so they need extra of those trace minerals and vitamins. What do the loose minerals offer that the blocks do not? We don't have either for our goats right now, but the general consensus of this thread seems to be that they prefer the blocks. Does one offer more or less nutrition than the other?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The loose mineral is the better one. Goats generally can't lick enough of the block to get enough minerals. Plus the loose ones are usually higher in the minerals that they need. I would really suggest using something like Sweetlix Meatmaker 16:8 or Manna Pro Goat Mineral or Cargill Right Now Onyx cattle mineral. 

You want something with not a lot of salt in it.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Goats PREFER the blocks because they use molasses to form them. Goats LOVE molasses. With the loose minerals they get a little bit with each tongue full, with the block they have to lick, and lick, and lick, and lick.......rest a bit......lick some more, and some more and some more just to get a little miniscule amount of mineral and a whole lot of sweet molasses.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am no expert, BUT when I read on here about loose minerals and ditched the block, I started noticing a BIG difference within a week....all my goats seemed to get "brighter" in color and their coats looked MUCH better....

I use Manna Pro Loose Minerals for Goats from TSC


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I offer both the block AND loose mineral free choice. My block does not have any molasses in it, and I'd say they use both about the same. My buck has a tendency to chew the block out of boredom while resting his leg (like a horse), eyes closed.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

My goats like both the block and the loose minerals.


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

I've been using a goat only block with the right amounts of copper and etc, but I'm also buying a loose one to free offer as well. I currently break up the brown block into chunks for them, but I'm going to make a special feeder for that, plus spaces for loose, and also a space for baking soda.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

My one doe in particular seems to take a while before she will accept something NEW with a feed change. She wouldn't even eat alfalfa hay for a week! I started giving her alfalfa pellets while milking and she dug around them for 2 weeks! Sometimes even just switching from one bag of grain to the next would throw her off even when the same brand . . . she always came around.

Just give them time to adjust to the new mineral. Most of the time they will adjust given time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The loose is always best, with the blocks, they can chew at it all day and not get what they need from it.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I've always used blocks and they have always had satisfactory results for me. I think if it aint broke dont fix it!

I tried loose minerals and my goats dont eat them. 

I do however put a liquid mineral and vitamin supplement in their water and that along with the block has given me the best results


----------



## Earthdriven (Jan 27, 2013)

I will try mixing it with her feed next time I milk her so she can check it out and get a taste for it. 

Are the loose minerals a powder or pellets?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Loose minerals are more of a powder.


----------



## Lilmomma (Mar 29, 2014)

Can u add the minerals into their water? We have two very picky goats also


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Do not add to their water.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Blocks are mostly salt. Goats crave salt, which is why they like the blocks better. Loose minerals have less salt, or should I say the better loose minerals have less salt.

Mine love their loose minerals, but it does take them a few days to start eating them if I change from one type to another. They will not eat a block, no matter what. They prefer to climb on them.

Yup, I get so angry when I hear the comment that goats will eat anything. I have a friend who smirks every time I say that goats will not eat hay or grain once it hits the ground. He just says that my goats are spoiled and if they get hungry enough, they will eat it. Sorry, no they won't. Thousands of years of evolution make them refuse.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I actually had good luck mixing 7:1 ratio of loose mineral to loose salt last year. They seem to enjoy their minerals more readily.


----------

